
Should software be patentable? That's the wrong question to ask - llambda
http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/intellectual-property/2011/10/29/should-software-be-patentable-thats-the-wrong-question-to-ask-40094152/
======
nemoniac
The central argument holds: a machine process implemented in hardware is in
essence no different from one implemented in software.

But you can drive that argument in two directions.

1\. The hardware invention is patentable therefore the software invention
should be patentable.

2\. The software invention is unpatentable therefore the hardware invention
should be unpatentable.

Because it suits his purposes, the author article opts for the former.

